# Baby -G Casio How Do You Tell A Fake?



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

How can you tell a fake Baby G I've got one on an auction site and someone's just emailed me from the far east asking if it a fake ?? :shocking:

I wouldn't know a real one from a fake one  anyone give me some clues as to look for. ??? Please

regards

beach bum


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Post some decent close up photos on here, including one with the back removed, and we should be able to tell quite easily.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

beach bum said:


> How can you tell a fake Baby G I've got one on an auction site and someone's just emailed me from the far east asking if it a fake ?? :shocking:
> 
> beach bum


I'd be pretty amazed if they even knew what a real one looked like in the far east!

Cheeky ****ers...


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd have to ask why someone would bother faking a baby g? they're not exactly a premium brand - thought they only bothered with Rolex etc


----------

